# jobs in singapore



## prema

what r the job opportunities for retired bank officials.living in India but want job in singapore.


----------



## simonsays

prema said:


> what r the job opportunities for retired bank officials.living in India but want job in singapore.


If you are retired, what kind of job are you seeking here ?

in the meantime, MOM has strict conditions on age limit for work pass / employment pass. So unless you arrive here as a dependant - not sure how that is going to work out .. 

Unless one of the many indian banks drag you here under special circumstances ..


----------



## sreenivastprasad

I am on a Social visit pass to Singapore since my son is working here, I am of 59 yrs of age and took voluntary retirement and for the past 3 years has been working with an audit firm doing internal and statutory audit of the Public limited companies. Would love to do audit work with any of the auditors here or can takeup accountants job or a cashier's job


----------



## simonsays

You are not allowed to work on SVP - it is a serious violation. And you can be deported / banned for life from entering Singapore .. and even if you are not declaring it, it only takes a year or two, for the govt to sniff you out .. 

Cashier's job - locals / malyaysians are preferred for one too many reason.

If you are looking for a job, apply for a job - proper, and get a proper EP - please ... !!!!


----------



## sreenivastprasad

I didnot mean that I am going to work without any proper ES I am just enquirying about the possibilities of job opportunities. Before applying for any job do I need to visit the MOM for any approvals or any of the sort


----------



## simonsays

Check MOM rules for working age for foreigners ..


----------



## sreenivastprasad

Thank you very much for the information have a nice day


----------



## Rins

*Jobs*

I didnt meant to force, if you see my messages, i just advice them to go through MOM, as some potential candidates is so easy to get Singapore working pass. My concern is here candidates must know about the requirements of working visa.


----------



## lorgnette

sreenivastprasad said:


> Thank you very much for the information have a nice day


Positions often require trading/financial/audit software knowledge or degrees in relevant fields. It depends on skillset as per JD and when you match them, you have a chance. 

However, you might have to spend considerable time and energy introducing yourself to recruitment agencies or looking at classified ads. Be prepared with paperwork esp original certificates , normally returned after sighted, in case these docs are needed. Good luck with your search.


----------

